# 3/24/14 Shiloh Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is Monica's Monday update on Shiloh:

Shiloh has gained 2 ozs. since Friday. Yahoo!!! You keep fighting little man!

Isn't this great?!!!

Here is a video of Shiloh that Monica posted on FB.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9OruRCu9r3o


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! He even did a little jump for the treat! :wub: 

Thank you for the morning's happy dance!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yay!!!! I love it!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow he looks great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Lynn for this wonderful video---short & sweet & so, so encouraging!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

That video just warmed my heart. Such a sweet little guy. Just breaks my heart to think of what he has been through. So happy that now he will know love for the rest of his life.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Such a little sweetheart I hope he finds the perfect home.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy, happy dance for Shiloh. Sweet boy, you're so cute.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I have seen the new pictures of Shiloh on FB !!! This poor baby has been through so much !!! I hope he has the happiest life possible!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

This is so fantastic!!! Go Shiloh! And thank you to Monica and everyone else for caring for him!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww there's our boy:smootch::heart: he is looking so good and maybe even a little happy:chili: my heart melted when I saw him try to jump to get his treat:wub: and I'm so thrilled over him gaining weight:aktion033: he has so much hair he looks like a little fluff ball:smootch::tender: makes me want to love on him:wub:
one day at a time little Shiloh
Monica you are such a special lady with a huge heart,


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's adorable and it's so sweet to see him make that little spin. What a sweetheart:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yayyy Shiloh!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It really warms my heart to see what prayers and little human kindness and love can do for these little fluffs. Shiloh -- you're very special.


----------

